# New member from OH



## Dr3am4r (4 mo ago)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Welcome from a former Buckeye.


----------



## haeleemodisett19 (8 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome! What part of Ohio?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Akilburn2726.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## smithscott (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the team, from Troy Michigan

Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrtSaint72 (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## emr006m (3 mo ago)

AKilburn2726 said:


> Just joined. I’m a bow hunter & 3D competition shooter. I’m always looking for information


Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Thanks


Dr3am4r said:


> Welcome to AT.


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

emr006m said:


> Welcome


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

buttercup said:


> Welcome buddy from Penn State


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

GrtSaint72 said:


> Welcome to AT


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> Welcome to AT


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

GrtSaint72 said:


> Welcome to AT


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Th


smithscott said:


> Welcome to the team, from Troy Michigan
> 
> Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


Thanks


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the show


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Primeshooter67 said:


> Welcome to the show


Thanks


----------



## Rade16 (3 mo ago)

AKilburn2726 said:


> Just joined. I’m a bow hunter & 3D competition shooter. I’m always looking for information


Welcome to AT my friend


----------



## Ricky.T (23 d ago)

AKilburn2726 said:


> Just joined. I’m a bow hunter & 3D competition shooter. I’m always looking for information


Welcome from N GA man!


----------



## Shaun_32 (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

IClark said:


> Welcome! What part of Ohio?


South east Monroe County


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

NockWorst said:


> Welcome from a former Buckeye.


What part you from?


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Primeshooter67 said:


> Welcome to the show


Thanks


----------



## AKilburn2726 (2 mo ago)

Dr3am4r said:


> Welcome to AT.


Thanks


----------



## moose623 (11 d ago)

AKilburn2726 said:


> Just joined. I’m a bow hunter & 3D competition shooter. I’m always looking for information


I just joined as well, welcome!


----------

